# Xenoblade Chronicles - great JRPG for the Wii



## mwgdrwg (Aug 24, 2011)

This was released last week and it's a fantastic JRPG for the Wii. I'm really enjoying it...

Regardless of the Wii's limitations, the gameplay, music, and art direction are fantastic:


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 26, 2011)

This looks brilliant, I'm not sure I have the energy to start another jrpg though, they take so long to finish.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm about 20 hours in and it's great, loving every minute of it.

If you want it I'd suggest buying it now, there's a limited amount and stock is short.

It's not being released in America (hence British dubbing), so even if you don't play it the price is only going to go up.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 3, 2012)

This was £22 on amazon the other day so I've picked it up. Looks great so far.


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes. I am planning to buy this.  I've only heard good things about it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 6, 2012)

It's bloody brilliant! Haven't finished it because I'm slowly playing through Skyward Sword. There's so many sidequests I think it will last me years.

The music is superb too, been on my iPod for months. When it was released, Nintendo gave away the soundtrack for the game if you registered it on Club Nintendo before a certain date. I'm not sure if it is still available, or available on the high seas. Well worth checking out, it's spurred a real interest in video game soundtracks for me


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2012)

Fans of this game (an JRPGs for the Wii) will probably be interested in 'The Last Story'. Another interesting looking game. I picked up the special edition from Amazon for £38 and it is a quality item. Unfortunately I won't have a chance to play it for several months, but I've ripped the soundtrack and it's great.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Got to the first real fighting monsters bit and got destroyed by a large caterpillar and a bunny. Time for some grinding.


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, both of them are on the list but I've still got plenty to be getting on with.  Just bought "Monster Hunter Tri".  Bit disappointed with it TBH.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Got to the first real fighting monsters bit and got destroyed by a large caterpillar and a bunny. Time for some grinding.


 
It's always the cute fluffy things that get you at first in a jrpg


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2012)

tommers said:


> Yeah, both of them are on the list but I've still got plenty to be getting on with. Just bought "Monster Hunter Tri". Bit disappointed with it TBH.


 
I'd thought about getting that, but I'd read it was a bit like Phantasy Star and I'd played quite enough of that on the ps2 (though I am looking forward to the next proper Phantasy Star game).


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmmm.... I was expecting kind of dark souls but it's a lot more "collecting flowers" than that, and the combat is a bit rubbish from what I can see.  Although I probably just haven't been doing it properly.  I don't know - I managed to create this bowgun thing which is quite complicated and then you get it and you can't even aim it.  It just shows a sight directly in front of you.  If you're going uphill the sight is way over the top of the thing you're trying to shoot. 

I'll give it another go, it got really good reviews (40/40 in Famitsu) but it's not grabbed me so far.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 7, 2012)

@mwgdrwg are you playing this with the classic controller? I find it quite confusing with the wiimote and nunchuck.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm using the wiimote and nunchuck. When I started playing I'd had a shoulder op and my arm was in a sling, I couldn't have used a classic controller even if I'd wanted.

It does take some getting used to but after a few hours I had no issues at all. Well, except for maybe looking around while running, but I wasn't bothered after a while.


----------

